# Reuleaux RX300 power increase to 400w [update]



## VapingSquid (6/4/17)

Jeepers...

http://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx300/

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/17)

jl10101 said:


> Jeepers...
> 
> http://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx300/
> 
> Oops. Typo in headline. Down with the flu and cross-eyed. @mods please fix


400W! Woah!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

jl10101 said:


> Jeepers...
> 
> http://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx300/
> 
> Oops. Typo in headline. Down with the flu and cross-eyed. @mods please fix



Just a headsup - You can fix it yourself @jl10101 - using a normal browser, click on the drop down in the top right which says "thread tools" then Edit Thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m (6/4/17)

Haha funny
Madness

So whats next
500w ahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (6/4/17)

Unless there is some drastic discovery in battery tech, we're going to end up with 10 battery mods that can sustain 2 hits before recharging.

Am I right in thinking these types of power ranges are for the more complicated multi wire coils?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShamZ (6/4/17)

2 years to 1KW mods

Haha @Silver imagine running one of your high ohm low wattage atomisers on this bad boy, you'd charge batteries once every 1.5 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/4/17)

craigb said:


> Unless there is some drastic discovery in battery tech, we're going to end up with 10 battery mods that can sustain 2 hits before recharging.
> 
> Am I right in thinking these types of power ranges are for the more complicated multi wire coils?



More like multi coil builds, like a hex or an oct set up. The kind of builds you see in those 30mm+ RDAS. The most I've ever needed on a two coil build of 0.09 ohms was 190 watts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (6/4/17)

craigb said:


> Unless there is some drastic discovery in battery tech, we're going to end up with 10 battery mods that can sustain 2 hits before recharging.
> 
> Am I right in thinking these types of power ranges are for the more complicated multi wire coils?



Or switch from DC to AC vaping... 240V mods, not dangerous at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (6/4/17)

We have a RX300 in the house,and yes I say it like Im talking about a dishwasher seeing as its the same size.

If I vape it at 70W I charge it every 3 to 4 days...problem is,batteries cost almost just as much as the mod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/4/17)

It's just stupid. Doesn't do good for how the world sees vaping either. People vaping on 400w devices. I've never even had to get close to 100w before and I vape low ohm builds only. Just stupid.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ashley A (6/4/17)

And with all these "advances" is tech with more wattage and lower ohms the surprise to myself that I actually vape something at 90w daily... I am so glad that I can use my simple old REO with 1 battery to do the same or better.

I can see people eventually needing a bank of D4 battery chargers to keep enough batteries charged for a day and spending more on coils and juice in a month than the stinkies they were on or even the fancy mod they're using them on.

I just can't see the reason anymore. I think manufactures should work on making devices that can do more and give better vapes at 50w or sell these monsters with reliable built-in batteries that charge in 10 minutes, last 3 days at high/constant/chain usage to get you through a weekend and has a 6 year warranty/lifespan and you don't need to buy new batteries too each time you buy a new coil. 500 charge cycles goes by fast if there's a cycle every 2 hours.

Okay, maybe it's just not for me. Enjoy it guys if this is your thing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/4/17)

I Vaped at 300w for a short period the other day and it was crazy hot. I don't know how people do it. I am perfectly fine at 100w and lower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/4/17)

I vaped on a TFV12 (I think) - the other day at around 220W - with one of those monster stock coils.

Loads of vapour!!

Was a 1.5mg juice, can't remember what juice it was.

There wasn't the throat hit that I like, but I still coughed and spluttered a bit - I guess it was the volume of vapour. Nevertheless, it was quite nice to try out and I got the hang of it. Short toots with lots of vapour was quite novel.

No way I could vape it at my computer though. Just would not be practical - or even in the car.

I don't know how folk would practically vape at 400W.  Maybe for competitions or some special purpose, but I can't see how it would work well for practical all day vaping.


----------



## craigb (6/4/17)

Silver said:


> I don't know how folk would practically vape at 400W.  Maybe for competitions or some special purpose, but I can't see how it would work well for practical all day vaping.



Maybe it's like buying a fancy car like a Nissan GTR or the like. You keep it to 60-120 km/h while travelling to and from work, then flip a few switches on the weekend and you hit the race track with all the bells and whistles for a track day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

